# Cross-Site-Scripting-Lücke in CMS Contenido geschlossen



## Newsfeed (18 Juni 2008)

Die Entwickler des Open-Source Content-Management-Systems empfehlen, auf die Versionen 4.6.24 oder 4.8.6 zu wechseln.

Weiterlesen...


----------

